# How Big??????



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

how big do red belly need to be before they start to breed?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

mine were around the 5 to 6 inch mark when they bred.


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

not sure i heard they breed from 15 months old but not 100%


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

they usually breed when they're about 5-6 inches or at least 2 years of age. if you do a search on this forum or look at the pin topics on top, you'll find lots of information that you need.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have heard of them breeding at as little as 4" but 5"-6" is the mark usually.
wes


----------

